# [systemd] Le topic pour ceux qui zont pas froid aux zyeux

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je viens de passer à systemd, pointé par le wiki : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Systemd ; et le topic en anglais

J'arrive à démarrer jusqu'à mon environnement graphique (slim / lxde), mais quelques trucs ne fonctionnent pas encore correctement : ntpd, gpm, cpufrequtils, ... que je devrai encore configurer (et d'abord comprendre comment marche systemd, dont la configuration semble simple).

Y a-t-il d'autre gentooïstes francophones qui ont essayé systemd ?

L'avantage est qu'on peut choisir au boot (via un paramètre du kernel) si on démarre systemd ou init (donc openrc par exemple).

----------

## xaviermiller

Personne n'utilise systemd ici ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## freezby

Non, mais je veux bien savoir ton retour d'expérience par exemple le temps pour booter.

J'ai une install de test sur laquelle je sais plus quoi faire... Je testerais bien systemd  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Sur un Atom 1.6, je boote en 30 secondes, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit énormément plus rapide qu'avec openrc.

Normal : je ne démarre que le minimum  :Wink: 

Par contre, l'extinction se fait en 3 secondes.

J'aime assez bien la structure de configuration.

----------

## mazes80

J'aimerais bien avoir un comparatif du fonctionnement de openrc et systemd.

J'ai pas encore vraiment regardé du côté de systemd mais openrc marche bien, je suis bien content d'avoir abandonné baselayout.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je devrais le réessayer ; mais à l'époque, j'avais des soucis avec un service (wicd ou postfix, je ne sais plus) ; et je n'ai pas vu énormément d'améliorations par rapport à un parallel start de openrc.

Bref, pour le moment, je ne pense pas que ce soit déjà prêt pour un utilisateur final.

----------

## kwenspc

systemd le truc fait par le même mec que poubelleaudio? ok usine à gaz donc   :Confused: 

C'est dommage que la maintenance d'OpenRC ait été laissée tombée (fin il me semble non?) au moins ça visait à faire un truc pas linux-centric et encore moins bloated.

/me en a marre du bloat et va finir barbu sur un bsd si ça continue (en attendant le hurd ^^')

Heureusement avec Gentoo on peut se mitonner une install sans tous ces trucs.

----------

## xaviermiller

weps  :Smile: 

PS: Hurd 0.401 est sorti : http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/news/2011-04-01.html c'est assez léger, mais fonctionnel  :Laughing: 

----------

## netfab

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est dommage que la maintenance d'OpenRC ait été laissée tombée (fin il me semble non?) au moins ça visait à faire un truc pas linux-centric et encore moins bloated.
> 
> 

 

çà a été repris en tant que projet officiel lorsque le développeur original a lâché l'affaire.

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/openrc.git

----------

## kwenspc

 *netfab wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   
> 
> C'est dommage que la maintenance d'OpenRC ait été laissée tombée (fin il me semble non?) au moins ça visait à faire un truc pas linux-centric et encore moins bloated.
> 
>  
> ...

 

oh génial! Je croise les doigts pour qu'ils perdurent la compatibilité avec freebsd/netbsd  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je teste systemd depuis ce WE ou plutôt j'essaye.

D'abord point positif, c'est pas invasif, ça s’installe à coté d'openrc sans modifier le moindre fichier système et ne perturbe donc pas le boot normal avec openrc.

Après je suis arrivé à rien, quand j'ajoute kdm j'arrive bien à ma session graphique, mais rien ne répond à mes clics.

Quand j’éteins l'ordinateur l'ACPI ne met pas hors-tension la machine.

Sinon j'aime bien le montage en tmpfs des paths dynamiques (/media, /var/run...) pour éviter la pollution de ceux-ci.

----------

